# Greatest song of all-time?



## BuffaloSoulJAH (Oct 11, 2008)

What is your favorite song of all-time and why?
Mine is:
Something - The Beatles
YouTube - "something" by the beatles

The song just always puts me in a good mood, and i love the music as well as the vocals. The song was way ahead of it's time


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 12, 2008)

not really a "song" but Mozart's Requiem especially the Lacrimosa movement
YouTube - Mozart - Requiem - Lacrimosa

because It's so beautiful...

as far as songs

Death's Voice of the Soul:
YouTube - Death - Voice Of The Soul

This song is so emotionally heavy with no words and just 3 guitars

Also, Opeth's To Bid You Farewell
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2frjwvDQg5I

because it rules


----------



## SEF (Oct 13, 2008)

Let's Groove-Earth Wind and Fire

or....

YouTube - Cheeseburger in Paradise


----------



## leviathon713 (Oct 13, 2008)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> not really a "song" but Mozart's Requiem especially the Lacrimosa movement
> YouTube - Mozart - Requiem - Lacrimosa
> 
> because It's so beautiful...


Didn't think anyone would beat me to that one...

Second place in my book would be Yanni - The rain must fall.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i67OnKJSRuM

I would hardly put Yanni in the same category as Mozart, but I think it's very good (I also really like Karen Briggs the violin player). Seems to always put me in a good mood, even if I'm not paying attention.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Oct 13, 2008)

I have to say 

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/irp8CNj9qBI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/irp8CNj9qBI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


It's hard to not bust out singing when listening to that song. lol


----------



## anhedonia (Oct 22, 2008)

Lately I would say "nothing but flowers" by talking heads. Peter Gabriel has a live version of "Steam" on his "Secret World" album thats pretty bad ass. I told a dj at a strip club to play steam and I'll never forget those bitches showing everything they had to that song. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lOEIRI5HSuQ


----------



## MauiLover1 (Oct 22, 2008)

Redemption song.......


----------



## Da Kine 420 (Oct 22, 2008)

some all time faves here. 

marley

beatles

queen-sang that song in 6th grade choir!

a day in the life-beatles
sargent peppers loney heats club band revolutionalized music-lucy 
white album
beatles are my fave band, then floyd, zep, stones. all brits. ha!


redemtion is my fave bobby song

paul oakenfold rocks!

or satisfaction


----------



## ZenMaster (Oct 22, 2008)

The Odyssey - Symphony X

27 Minute song. Complete with soothing melodies, insane battle harmonies, guitar solos, climax, and a resolution.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 23, 2008)

YouTube - Joe Cocker - With a little help from my friends
Joe Cocker doing "a Little Help From My Friends"
This song still makes me shiver.


----------



## hyphyjoose (Oct 23, 2008)

i always enjoy this song. probably not my fav of all time but one of them(its a nor cal thing)

YouTube - Messy Marv Ft. Keyshia Cole - Oh


----------



## Killa Man (Oct 23, 2008)

YouTube - Electric Light Orchestra - Fire On High


----------



## nickfury510 (Oct 24, 2008)

YouTube - The Beatles -- A Day in the Life

this is my favorite song of all time....its almost perfect....


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Star Dog (Sep 6, 2020)

I couldn't pick a all time favourite, i like Pink Floyd, Fleetwood Mac, Supertramp, The Stones, The Doors among many others.
This a brilliant track for its historical significance 




The Proclaimers a letter from America.


----------



## Star Dog (Sep 8, 2020)

This takes me back.


----------



## topcat (Sep 8, 2020)

The first one to come to mind.


----------



## Horselover fat (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Rogsatt34 (Sep 11, 2020)

Sultans of Swing by Dire Straits. Best song ever.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 9, 2020)




----------

